# Lost our accountant - what to do?



## onekeano (1 May 2009)

I set up a company about 4-5 years ago which traded successfully on a small scale. For this little enterprise I secured the services of an accountant through Askaboutmoney. We had a turnover of about €500k p.a. and we were very happy with the service of our accountant who we had a very positive informal working relationship with.

In the middle of last year we realised it was time to take a break and our accountant advised making the company dormant rather than closing it. We were happy to go with that advice and asked him to proceed. We didn't hear from him for a while and assumed he was busy doing stuff for last Octobers returns. Then I got a note from Revenue saying there was no CT1 (think that was it) for 2007 which came as a surprise.

I tried contacting the accountant, since then there has been other correspondence from Revenue and today I received a Final Demand (not big money) "for payment within 7 days...." otherwise the will be consequences Court Proceedings etc etc. To the very best of my knowledge we owe revenue nothing but this was triggered by a lack of response to previous paperwork from our accountant.

I am lost as to how to proceed - the accountant is basically incommunicado for some really bizarre reason (we got on very well with him, we would have met with him at his home and in our own homes, every time we got an invoice from him we paid immediatley AND most importantly he provided very good advice to us). We have tried leaving messages on his mobile, his landline and several emails. I know he has received them but for some reason unknown to us will not respond.

Any advice would be appreiciated as to how to progress this matter.

Roy


----------



## MichaelBurke (1 May 2009)

Maybe an obvious question but did you go to his offices?


----------



## rogeroleary (3 May 2009)

Why is that important?


----------



## Graham_07 (3 May 2009)

I would imagine that a face to face with the accountant would be the  starting point. If, for some reason he does not wish to continue acting for the company then this should be established and someone else appointed so that all outstanding returns can be submitted. Most importantly here is to ensure that all CRO returns are submitted as Revenue aside, if the company is audit exempt and does not submit on time then loss of audit exemption can be very costly. My advice, get into car and GO SEE HIM STAT.


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2009)

Contact his regulatory body (ICAI?) and see if they know if he is still practicing.


----------



## mick1960 (4 May 2009)

hi
phone up the revenue tell them your story and who your accountant was, they will make a note on your file and possibly advise you how to proceed .


----------



## Graham_07 (4 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> Contact his regulatory body (ICAI?) and see if they know if he is still practicing.


 
There are other regulatory bodies apart from ICAI. I assume that the OP has some letterhead from previous correspondence and to be honest I'd think that contacting the accountant to be the best course of action. His Institute might have little interest unless there is a negligence or mal practice issue involved.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 May 2009)

mick1960 said:


> hi
> phone up the revenue tell them your story and who your accountant was, they will make a note on your file and possibly advise you how to proceed .


 
Revenue have no/little interest in the relationship between a taxpayer and their agent. The taxpayer is solely responsible for their returns to Revenue whether they have an agent or not.


----------



## mick1960 (4 May 2009)

I must have a very understanding tax office because i have done exactly what I suggested when i received a final demand in similar circumstances and received no futher letters of them,There a number on the letter for you to contact them on as well.It allowed me the time to appoint another accountant.


----------



## extopia (4 May 2009)

Maybe he's dead?


----------



## Graham_07 (4 May 2009)

Dead or otherwise, ( the accountant that is ) if the taxpayer has outstanding returns then Revenue should be pursuing collection.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 May 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Dead or otherwise, ( the accountant that is ) if the taxpayer has outstanding returns then Revenue should be pursuing collection.



I think the point was thats why hes not responding. Not that its a reason for Revenue not to act.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 May 2009)

onekeano said:


> We have tried leaving messages on his mobile, his landline and several emails. I know he has received them but for some reason unknown to us will not respond.


 

The OP seems to be of the belief that the accountant is certainly alive but declining to contact them.  I think it's time for a knock on the door.


----------



## rogeroleary (5 May 2009)

A few points.....


He's definitely not dead
His office is about 100 miles from my home
I did not want to go to the overseeing body as we have ahad an excellent relationship over a number of years, having said that...
I have actually spoken to his prtner who is experiencing the same difficulties and has indicated other clients are expressing exactly the same problems as outselves
I received a mail yesterday saying that we would have a call today so I'm holding my breath .......

Roger


----------



## Graham_07 (5 May 2009)

rogeroleary said:


> I have actually spoken to his prtner who is experiencing the same difficulties and has indicated other clients are expressing exactly the same problems as outselves
> 
> 
> Roger


 
Just to clarify is that his partner in accountancy practice ? If you are a client of the practice in which there are 2 or more partners then you are a client of the practice not just of thei individual partner and I would expect the practice to look after ALL clients.


----------



## rogeroleary (5 May 2009)

Yes it is his partner in the practice and in fairness to his partner he is just as exasperated with the situation so I don't attachany blame to him. I have received a couple of offers from other people who might be able to help me out but I'd rather exhaust all options with him first.

Roger


----------



## Graham_07 (5 May 2009)

It sounds like there is a major problem with the missing partner. If the other partner is unable to offer reasonable service within a reasonable timeframe to ensure that your company is compliant with Revenue and CRO then it may be time to look at the other offers you have received.


----------



## Jim Davis (6 May 2009)

He could be going through some personal difficulties.

Who is the OP on this thread btw?


----------



## extopia (6 May 2009)

Jim Davis said:


> He could be going through some personal difficulties.
> 
> Who is the OP on this thread btw?



onekeano has been unmasked!


----------



## rogeroleary (6 May 2009)

extopia said:


> onekeano has been unmasked!


 
Actually there's 2 of us (directors in our little company) as per my original posting 

There's only TWO Keano's!!!!!


----------



## monascribe18 (6 May 2009)

taken for a ride???


----------



## rogeroleary (8 May 2009)

monascribe18 said:


> taken for a ride???


 

Not sure what that means..... still no accountant though!

Roger


----------



## MandaC (9 May 2009)

Reading between the lines - my take on it is that your Accountant could be ill in some way or has perhaps had some kind of breakdown/suffering from depression.

I have seen the same thing happen before in similar circumstances, person goes underground, hides out,  contacts nobody, etc, etc.

It would sometimes appear that the most intelligent people are those walking the tightrope.

My advice would echo Graham07's.  If you are compliant with Revenue/CRO etc, it is time to look at the other offers you have had and leave it at that.


----------



## rogeroleary (12 May 2009)

MandaC said:


> Reading between the lines - my take on it is that your Accountant could be ill in some way or has perhaps had some kind of breakdown/suffering from depression.
> 
> I have seen the same thing happen before in similar circumstances, person goes underground, hides out, contacts nobody, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Manda - Iwouldn't rule out what you are saying and as a result I have tried to, as delicately as possible, eleicit a response. I actually did hear from him today having eventually been a bit more explicit in the mail to him and the response was positive. Incredibly the Revenue Commissioners called me about the lack of returns about 4 hours later - I explained the situation to them and they were very understanding. Remarkable coincidence but I'm hoping he does actually deliver based on his response so that we can move ahead once and for all.

Roger


----------



## simplyjoe (13 May 2009)

Irrespective of what the guy has done for you in the past his actions here have shown a distinct lack of care and attention and you should run a mile before he lands you in something even worse. Likewise his partners lack of care is probably even worse. Get real.


----------

